# harley  bicycle



## iraricky (Jul 22, 2009)

hello;  i,m  looking for buy  complete harley davidson  bicycle or parts,thank you.


----------



## sm2501 (Jul 23, 2009)

What parts are you looking for? I may have some. Email me at sm2501@aol.com.


----------



## Stephen (Jul 26, 2009)

*Harley parts*

I have 1917 Harley Handle Bars. Drop me a line if interested. Stephen
s.r.m.schnorr@sbcglobal.net


----------



## kunzog (Jul 27, 2009)

I have two Reproduction HD Headbadges for sale at $175. each which includes shipping in US.


----------



## bbcbikes (Jul 29, 2009)

does anyone know what hubs and rims came on the 1917 Harleys?


----------



## Fixedwheel (Jul 29, 2009)

bbcbikes said:


> does anyone know what hubs and rims came on the 1917 Harleys?




I would guess New Departure Model A's, but I have no experience with Indians.


fixedwheel


----------



## kunzog (Jul 29, 2009)

1917 HD catalogue lists wheels as being "Lobdell, Crescent wood rims, 36 hole. Additional literature mentions "Rims are Rock Maple  made by American Wood Rim Co. HD cat. lists  Front hub "turned from bar stock" all models fitted with New Departure coaster brake.
Anyone have a reasonably priced HD frame or complete bike I am also interested.


----------



## bbcbikes (Aug 4, 2009)

i have a 1917 harley im finishing up, and i also have spare harley parts and a dayton bicycle. im thinking of putting the HD parts on the dayton. any collectors have an opinion on this project?


----------



## iraricky (Aug 4, 2009)

*harley  parts*

hello;  for sale the dayton and parts????  you have pictures, i have an original harley badge and a repro sproket,thank you.


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 6, 2009)

looking for the badge and sprocket  and stand also .  i have everything else.


----------



## walter branche (Aug 13, 2009)

*harley bike*

shreveport louisiana craigslist  ,,walter branche


----------

